# In alle PHPs zwei Dateien includen (Global)



## mk3 (7. Juni 2008)

Gutan Tag 

Ich habe folgendes geplant:

Ich möchte gerne in alle PHP Files einen Footer einfügen:

bsp. Copyright by EXAMPLE.COM - Script powered by example.org.
+
Ein Firewall Script
+
Layer-Ads (das wichtigste!)

Kann ich das global machen? Was muss ich an der httpd.conf ändern bzw. brauche ich ein Modul?


----------



## mk3 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht genau ob mans darf:

/push


----------



## Feanwulf (11. Juni 2008)

irgendwo entweder hier im forum oder im englischem forum http://www.howtoforge.com/forums hat das jemand beschrieben.

Musst du die SuFu mal bemühen!


----------



## mk3 (12. Juni 2008)

ok, ich habe dort jetzt lange gesucht, finde leider nichts.

Kannst du event. mal suchen? Wäre nett, konnte nur Probleme finden wi jemand nicht includen konnte, ich muss auf dem Server alle Dateien includen.

Ich habe etwas von einer htaaccess gelesen, geht angeblich auch damit.


Die htaacces hat im Root Verzeichnis die Wirkung auf alle Subordner zu wirken, das würde mir reichen! Wäre das möglich? 

thx,
mk3.


----------



## prego (17. Juni 2008)

Es gibt in der php.ini ein paar Config-Variablen mit denen du PHP vor und nach Ausgührung eines Scriptes includen kannst.

        auto_prepend_file und auto_append_file, siehe http://de.php.net/ini.core

Diese Parameter solltest du per .htaccess setzen können. Allerdings solltest du dir im klaren sein, das du dadurch ungültiges HTML erzeugst, das </body></html> ja schon ausgegeben wurde wenn dein Layer-Ad Script um die Ecke kommt.​


----------



## benjaminbih (27. Juli 2008)

Es gibt viele möglichkeiten dies zu tun:

Template system z.B.:

datei footer.php und header.php in der die ganzen html codes wie meta html body u.s.w stehen

dann eine funnctions.php die in all deinen im root vorahnden dateien included ist und die funkitonen zum template enthält z.B.: 


```
[SIZE=1]function head($title = "") {[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]global $SITE_ONLINE, $default_theme;[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1][SIZE=1]$includescripts .= '<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="dein script"></script>';[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1][SIZE=1]require_once("themes/" . $uril. "/head.php");[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]
```
so in etwa könnte das aussehen.

Genauso verhält es sich mit deinenm Firewall script , muss einfach included werden und dein user muß es auch ausführen können


----------

